# Goldens born in February 2021



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members who have a puppy that was born in February 2021.


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

Howler's Murphy


Howler's Murphy, the puppy that lives up to his name




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





Images in linked page.

It's like living with a big clumsy cat who thinks every stranger is his best friend. He lives for cuddles, belly rubs, and food..

He won't stop eating. Last weekend he ruined the picnics of three groups of strangers. Today he leapt from a couch onto a dining table, then fell off. Our tiled concrete floor shakes when he lands.

He has been through the syllabus of training offered by local trainers who cannot control him. I brought him back under control with some intensive point fixes that undid certain painful behaviours and restored him to giving loving cuddles; but his high-risk friendliness and unhealthy love for growth-inducing food have me baffled.

Anyone who watches closely can see he grows faster than grass; evidenced by putting things just out of his reach and watching as each hour his reach draws closer. That growth will remain so today I contacted one of the UK's best dog trainers for a firm correction to his woeful lack of impulse control.

Edit: That dog trainer only accepts dogs that pass his assessment, and I will only trust a trainer who can handle any dog.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

February 18, 2021. 8-weeks and 14 weeks!


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

This is Sunny. Born 2-5-21
He has been quite an adventure. I love him but honestly will be happy when he stops using me as a chew toy🤣


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

JulieCA said:


> View attachment 883401
> 
> View attachment 883402
> February 18, 2021. 8-weeks and 14 weeks!











Archie is now 7-months old!!! Where did the time go? A dog with his Dug!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Pupdate on Archie at 1.5 years old. Looking back it’s hard to believe he was so tiny!! He has been and continues to be a blessing that we didn’t even know we were missing and now can’t fathom being without!! 
🐾❤🐾


----------

